# Car dealers central Algarve



## yookay (Nov 24, 2016)

Hello, Can any one recommend an honest reliable Used car dealer in Central Algarve please?
Given up on trying to buy a L/h drive in the UK as the Portuguese import tax looks too prohibitive.
Thank you!


----------

